# Frog enclosure bedding



## beau22 (Feb 25, 2014)

hey guys n gals i'm new here and i have a pet green tree frog i rescued from a dogs mouth about 12 months ago it was as small as a 50 cent coin back then but he//she is huge now!!
i have a question about my frog tank/enclosure (i live in QLD so no need for heating or anything like that)
i want to know what is the best bedding for a green tree frog, everything small and light weight sticks to my froggy and im having to change the water daily... im worried if i use rocks i might not see some poop causing a bad oder to build up, and all soil i've sorced has fertilizer in it , which is a no go.. 
what is something non toxic that wont stick to freddy the frog????

cheers all..
-Beau


----------



## Beans (Feb 26, 2014)

Should be able to use spaghm moss. I dunno how to spell it. Or peat moss. Plus they help to keep humidity up. And it looks nice


----------



## steampunk (Feb 26, 2014)

Paper towel, marine carpet, astro turf. I use coco peat, (bunnings has it in blocks without fertilizer)it doesn't bother me about changing the water or it sticking to them. Plus if they eat it, it doesn't cause problems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotherBear (Feb 26, 2014)

I use coco peat with a layer of large, flat smooth pebbles over the top so they get hardly any of the coco peat sticking to them.


----------



## beau22 (Feb 26, 2014)

thanks a bunch MotherBear, i think your idea sounds like a good one! im currently using kritters krumble and every time my frog smashes a cricket its spitting out a mouth full of it and its constantly stuck to my frog. id love to try moss because it looks so good but i'm in QLD and humidity is not a problem! ill sus out this coco peat you are all talking about, i've never heard of it. do u have to clean the rocks at all?? 
thanks everyone


----------



## steampunk (Feb 26, 2014)

MotherBear said:


> I use coco peat with a layer of large, flat smooth pebbles over the top so they get hardly any of the coco peat sticking to them.



That's a really good idea! Might steal it ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

